# How do I Reboot my laptop without a Windows installation CD?



## blithe87 (Jun 8, 2008)

The following is the info from the Blue Screen of Death:

*A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.

UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME

If this is the first time you seen this stop error screen, restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed. If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer for any windows updates you might need.

If problem continuous disable or remove any newly installed hardware or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing. If you need to use Safe Mode to remove or disable components, restart your computer, press F8 to select Advanced Startup Option, and then select Safe Mode.

Technical information:

*** STOP: 0X000000ED (0x85017E30, 0xC000009C, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)*

Okay, so after going to this website http://support.microsoft.com/kb/555302 I found that I need to use a Windows XP CD-ROM; however, my laptop came with Windows XP already installed so how do I Boot up my computer without a Windows XP installation disk? 

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

at boot, does it say anything about pressing f10, f12 or some other key to enter recovery? 

What happens after you press f8 and go into safe mode as indicated in the error message?


----------



## blithe87 (Jun 8, 2008)

If I go into safe mode I still get the Blue Screen of Death. As for pressing f10, or f12 or some other key to enter recovery, the answer is no. The only key the system asks me to press is F2 which takes me to the BIOS.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

what is the exact make and model of the computer.


----------



## blithe87 (Jun 8, 2008)

Okay, before it takes me to the BIO Screen it gives me the following info. :

Entering SETUP...
Press f12 if you want to boot from the network
Press f11 for BBS POPUP


----------



## blithe87 (Jun 8, 2008)

The make and model is: Averatec 3700 series. 

Its an XP Home Edition.


----------



## blithe87 (Jun 8, 2008)

When using safe mode the last line before the blue screen of death appears is the following: 

multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\gagp30kx.sys


----------



## blithe87 (Jun 8, 2008)

The model is: Averatec 3700 Series. It's an XP Home Edition.


----------

